
Nader in conversation - Ennis
http://theboar.ca/2009/02/nader-in-conversation/
======
Ennis
I had the honor of inviting Ralph Nader to speak at my University. Amazing
man. He came the day after the presidential election. He spent a few hours
speaking to a full theatre and then flew out to his next stop. He would not
even let us book him a hotel room. He's a very go-go kind of person. Very fit
as well.

I will say this too. He makes great Chris Rock impressions! "The corporations.
They're stealing your money. They're not stealing THEIR money..they're
stealing YOUR money!"

Plenty of good advice in this article. Enjoy.

